

Big corporates + IT consultants = opportunity for entrepreneurs?  - pelatimtt

I'm a startupper and a geek. As most of you here I love solving problems. Sometimes I feel there are so many problems in the world that could be solved in a novel way, but since many of us don't have a domain specific knowledge that goes beyond CS or our everyday life, many problems of the industry remain unsolved or partially solved using old-style solutions.<p>Think about all corporates paying consultants to solve their problems. And probably their problems are the same ones of other big companies. So, would't it be smarter to invest in a startup of some passionate people that could solve that problem for good, in a novel way and maybe even making revenues out of that?<p>I've done consultancy many times in the past and I've seen this scenario many times where a startup of passionate people could do a much better job of a team of highly paid consultants.<p>Matteo
======
mathattack
Big companies like to hire big names. "nobody got fired for hiring IBM". In
this case, find the problem to solve for everyone first. Many small suppliers
of these places got their start on the inside. You do have to know exactly how
you can help for someone at a risk averse place to go out on a limb. Being
smart isn't enough.

